# pdf viewer



## nedry (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello is there a good PDF viewer for FreeBSD? thanks
nedry


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 20, 2016)

nedry said:


> Hello is there a good PDF viewer for FreeBSD? thanks
> nedry


There are a lot good PDF viewers in the ports tree. What are you looking for specifically?

My favorite ones are graphics/okular (you can add/read PDF annotations and notes) and graphics/llpp (very minimal, like less(1) but for PDFs).


----------



## fernandel (Oct 21, 2016)

tobik said:


> There are a lot good PDF viewers in the ports tree. What are you looking for specifically?
> 
> My favorite ones are graphics/okular (you can add/read PDF annotations and notes) and graphics/llpp (very minimal, like less(1) but for PDFs).


Are there any PDF editor? I tried LibreOffice and Scribus but it is not useful. I am using LyX too but it doesn't edit PDF too.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 21, 2016)

For viewers, graphics/xpdf is not fast, and the UI is not great, but it is reliable.  graphics/mupdf is fast, but has a very minimal user interface.


----------

